# pal-ntsc format switch?



## Da Mail Man (Mar 18, 2008)

greetings all,
 i have dvd/video files that apparently are in a "pal'' format. however, i need them converted(?) to ntsc format...would programs such as "region free" or "any dvd" do the trick and what configuration would i use?.....i have region free and attempted to get the files onto a dvd disc (which i did) but, when loading into a HOME dvd player, i got a message that stated that it was not an ntsc disc that was in the player i burned...

aparently, i have something set up wrong or what?...any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Da Mail Man (Mar 19, 2008)

ok.........let me ask this then; would the program *'anydvd" *allow me to do the conversion and if so, HOW?


----------



## Da Mail Man (Mar 24, 2008)

.....nobody 'eh?


----------



## Quick69GTO (Mar 26, 2008)

No it won't convert it but it will make the resulting copy region free.
There are programs available that will convert PAL to NTSC but at a loss of quality and lengthly processing time.
I went this route for my PAL disks:
http://www.regioncodefreedvd.com/
I bought the Pioneer DV-400V-K and never regretted it.

Good luck!


----------



## Da Mail Man (Mar 26, 2008)

Quick69GTO said:


> No it won't convert it but it will make the resulting copy region free.
> There are programs available that will convert PAL to NTSC but at a loss of quality and lengthly processing time.
> I went this route for my PAL disks:
> http://www.regioncodefreedvd.com/
> ...



...obviously* i was looking for a PROGRAM* and *NOT *a piece of hardware......


----------



## Quick69GTO (Mar 28, 2008)

Do it the hard way then.
http://www.videohelp.com/


----------



## Xplosion (Mar 28, 2008)

Why don't you use Nero 7? That the program I use for burning DVDs. Even though some  movies are Pal and NTSC they all work on my DVD player. When burning the DVD sometimes the format is different but it still burns them pretty good.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Mar 28, 2008)

Xplosion said:


> Why don't you use Nero 7? That the program I use for burning DVDs. Even though some  movies are Pal and NTSC they all work on my DVD player. When burning the DVD sometimes the format is different but it still burns them pretty good.



Nero can convert them from PAL to NTSC or vise versa. I often have to do this because I get a lot of stuff from BBC.


----------



## TFT (Mar 28, 2008)

Da Mail Man said:


> ...obviously* i was looking for a PROGRAM* and *NOT *a piece of hardware......



Have you ever wondered why not many reply to your threads


----------



## Da Mail Man (Mar 28, 2008)

Quick69GTO said:


> Do it the hard way then.
> http://www.videohelp.com/



..no need for the tantrum!


----------



## Da Mail Man (Mar 28, 2008)

TFT said:


> Have you ever wondered why not many reply to your threads



...no, but i have wondered why people post answers or responses not asked for or irrelevant to the question asked!


----------



## Da Mail Man (Mar 28, 2008)

Xplosion said:


> Why don't you use Nero 7? That the program I use for burning DVDs. Even though some  movies are Pal and NTSC they all work on my DVD player. When burning the DVD sometimes the format is different but it still burns them pretty good.



....thanks for the relevant response!.....i did try nero although, i don't remember which version i have but, ran into some problems..i did however find 1 or 2 programs that DID work much to my surprise!


----------



## Da Mail Man (Mar 28, 2008)

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Nero can convert them from PAL to NTSC or vise versa. I often have to do this because I get a lot of stuff from BBC.




....thanks for the relevant response!.....i did try nero although, i don't remember which version i have but, ran into some problems..i did however find 1 or 2 programs that DID work much to my surprise!


----------



## tremmor (Mar 29, 2008)

dvdfab platinum or dvdsanta works great.
another way, convert to iso and burn the image
with something like isocommander or many others.


----------



## tremmor (Mar 29, 2008)

excuse me. 
create the image and burn with your favorite proggy.


----------



## Quick69GTO (Mar 29, 2008)

Da Mail Man said:


> ..no need for the tantrum!



It wasn't a tantrum slick.
I've been where you're at.
Spend countless hours converting from PAL to NTSC and loosing image quality or buying a stand alone DVD player that can play all disks.
You do the math.


----------



## Quentin_T (Mar 31, 2008)

I just used IFOedit.  Open the Video_TS.vob  Then double click every instance of PAL, change to NTSC.  This fooled my Sony DVD player into playing them.

I thought the Hardware suggestion is a valid answer as well, just chill out a little bit.


----------



## Da Mail Man (Apr 3, 2008)

Quick69GTO said:


> It wasn't a tantrum slick.
> I've been where you're at.
> Spend countless hours converting from PAL to NTSC and loosing image quality or buying a stand alone DVD player that can play all disks.
> You do the math.




"slick" eh?...no further comment...


----------



## Da Mail Man (Apr 3, 2008)

Quentin_T said:


> I just used IFOedit.  Open the Video_TS.vob  Then double click every instance of PAL, change to NTSC.  This fooled my Sony DVD player into playing them.
> 
> I thought the Hardware suggestion is a valid answer as well, just chill out a little bit.



...i didn't think so but, found a program that works flawlesly.......no further comment...


----------

